# /etc/udev/rules.d/ пустой

## murphy2000

Здравствуйте!

Поставил новую систему, (только-только) несколько сетевых карт. Как обычно решил поправить скрипты в /etc/udev/rules.d/

а там пусто...

На сколько я понимаю, дело в udev - в файлике /etc/conf.d/udev - persistent_net_disable="no"

но файлик не создается ;(

Подскажите - куда копать ?

----------

## murphy2000

Похоже сам себе отвечу. Теперь эти файлик в /lib/udev/rules.d

а нет, ошибся....

ручное создание файлика  /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules

привело вообче к пропадению интерфейса  :Sad: 

куда копать ? опять же не понятно  :Sad: 

Зато открыл (для себя) вообче интересное действо:

Создаем строку в /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules:

    SUBSYSTEM=="net", ACTION=="add", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTR{address}=="00:0c:29:c6:61:55", ATTR{dev_id}=="0x0", ATTR{type}=="1", KERNEL=="eth*", NAME="pppoe"

И теперь наш интерфейс вместо eth0 называется pppoe - прикольно  :Wink: 

Ессно настройки в /etc/conf.d/net и /etc/init.d/net.pppoe - работает  :Smile: 

----------

